# Sneezing, snorting



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Soooo Tanner for the last 4 or 5 days he has had a runny nose with lots of snorting and sneezing, mostly after he wakes up or gets out of his crate. I moved the fluffy bed (sheepskin like) out of his crate yesterday thinking it might be the fibers coming out of the new bed that is bothering him and am waiting to see if there are any changes. I just thought I would ask the rest of you what you think might be causing it, or if you have experienced anything like this before with your dogs. 

Thanks.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Has he been around any other dogs lately? It could be an upper respiratory infection.


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

Sounds like an upper respitory infection. Layla had kennel cough and now has the sneezing runny nose. Vet gave her an antibiotic and also recommened echineacha (sp) as a natural remedy to boost immune system and it also helps shorten the lengh of the common cold......

Hope He feels better!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Sounds like Kennel cough or an upper respiratory infection, I would keep an eye on it for another day and if it gets worse, or does not improve, take the pup to the vet.


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for your replies all, yes he has been around other dogs for puppy play time and my friends Bull Mast. He had his second set of shots and kennel cough vax. I phoned and left a message at the vet, I think I will just take him in, as he is almost ready for his 3rd set of shots inc. rabies i think anyway.

Is there a vaccination time-line anywhere on these forums? I couldn't find anything.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

A dog can still get kennel cough even after being vaccinated. But you didn't list coughing among the symptoms so it is probably more likely an URI. 

Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Just an update here, Tanner seems to be fine now, I washed the Sheepskin-like bed and it now stays in my room on the floor so he isn't fluffing it up or biting at it while he is in his crate while I am at work. He just has a microfiber blanket in there now. Thanks for the tips everyone.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Loki used to tear up anything with stuffing in it so he just gets a simple blanket in his crate now. 

I am glad he is getting better! Thanks for the update!


----------

